# My Dad's Antelope finished up



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

neato!!


----------



## h-bomb (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought these were goofy lookin critters...good job


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

True art Matt Real rocks or foam? I'm going to start incorprating habitats in my mounts soon, thanks for sharing


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Great job bud


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks awesome


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. I make all my rocks for the scenes in the shop.


----------



## DSTRick (Dec 10, 2009)

Real nice Matt, very appealing to the eye.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Dale_Arrington (Jun 25, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

awesome looking speed goats. im liking the mount


----------



## thewileyone13 (May 8, 2006)

That's sweet!!!


----------

